# DVD player wierd



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I really don't know why it does that. Just some guesses and theory.

Are there any timers set? 

Could possibly be a problem with the electronics when it gets heated up. 

How old is unit? If fairly new, ask for a replacement.

Hope you get it figured out soon papereater.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Try turning off HDMI-CEC on your DVD and/or TV. 

If it's an old DVD player, and it just started doing this, buy a new one. 

Cheers!


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Is this a DVD recorder? Sounds like the recorder is programmed to start up and then stop a few minutes later.

First basic troubleshooting step; Reboot it by unplugging it and resetting the time of day, etc.
.
.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Call an exorcist.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

getrex said:


> Call an exorcist.


I would, but if one doesnt believe in God that wont work (right?). One has to believe.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Good tips, people. Will try some of the above ideas. It is old (8-9 yrs). This just started happening last wk after we switched to a new cable Co. Somehow, the TV is set on HDMI where before it was on regular "component 1 " mode. Not sure if that matters........


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Maybe you should get a new one.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

papereater said:


> Good tips, people. Will try some of the above ideas. It is old (8-9 yrs). This just started happening last wk after we switched to a new cable Co. Somehow, the TV is set on HDMI where before it was on regular "component 1 " mode. Not sure if that matters........


Check the hdmi-cec option on the tv and turn it off. Your old setup didn't have this. This allows the TV to turn the DVD player on. From my experience, it only works half the time. 

Cheers!


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

supers05 said:


> Check the hdmi-cec option on the tv and turn it off. Your old setup didn't have this. This allows the TV to turn the DVD player on. From my experience, it only works half the time.
> 
> Cheers!


Come to think of it, we just changed cable companies, and now they set up my tv on hdmi, not component 1. (not sure if I already mentioned that). I will try this. It shouyld be able to revert back to component (?).......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

yup, mentioned in post #7. Ive been too lazy to try this, people.....LOL


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

papereater said:


> Come to think of it, we just changed cable companies, and now they set up my tv on hdmi, not component 1. (not sure if I already mentioned that). I will try this. It shouyld be able to revert back to component (?).......


Component does not support cec, so you'll be good. The TV and DVD player should have an option to turn it off though. 

Cheers!


----------

